# I had an epiphany Today ..



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yall get the cool stuff?!

I like the idea.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> So I was thinking like the TDICLUCB.com
> We should have a license plate bracket that says Cruze talk on top and then on the bottom Yes,Its a Diesel .
> Since our motors are a CR motor , We can call it a CRD or a TDI as well ,just a few ideas for badges ...
> 
> ...


CRD is commonly used by Chrysler/Dodge for advertising their commonrail diesels. The diesel in the Liberty and new Grand Cherokee come to mind.

TDI is of course used by VW.

How about CED=Cruze Eco Diesel, or CRED=Common Rail Eco Diesel?

After all, the Cruze diesel can beat a TDI for fuel economy supposedly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What about DIESEL _THRUST_


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd stay away from CRD. Too easy to read it as Crud.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It is really none of my business, but why not use the words "Chevy Turbo Diesel" and that way if other chev cars such as the Malibu, which has a diesel option already in Australia, can use them as well later on?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CCCTD! 

Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel

Yeah i know long.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I personally like "DIESEL"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Why complicate ourselves huh? lol


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Like


----------

